# Homemade mitre gauges and daughters birdhouse



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I have needed a miter gauge for my tablesaw for some time. I just bought a Delta 14" bandsaw, that guess what...Didn't come with a miter gauge. (That makes me mad)

I saw on another site where a guy made his own and laid it all out. The only change I made was I used red oak as the bar. His used steel. I even made my first knobs ala Bobj I find I take more pleasure in making my own tools than I actually do building things. After all, I fancy myself a woodworker and metalworker.

I made a small gauge for a small bandsaw I picked up at a yard sale and sold to a buddy when I bought the new one. It didn't have a gauge either.

During the process, My daughter for the first time wanted to help build something. We made the birdhouse in the picture. She applied glue and hammered the nails.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Joe,

Have you had enough of this rain yet?  I saw the snow shot you posted earlier and I think you got about 3 flakes more over your way than we did.... I'm jealous!

That is a great job on the guage and even a greater job on the bird house. I think that is so cool to work with the kids in the shop. There is no better time spent on earth than spending it with your children.

Nice post and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

That's great, Joe. And, congrats to your daughter on her first collaboration.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work on the gauges Joe. What did you make them out of?
Congrats on the future woodworker.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Welcome Joe*

Nice job on the bird house, and gages. I agree that it is more fun to make your own tools than to buy them. Theres something great about the feeling you get when what you built works well. Tell your Daughter that She did a good job. You will build a love in her for making things that she will take with her.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have cleaned up the shop and working indoors with snow is nice.
I even installed a florescent light fixture. 

The birdhouse was a cedar fence picket I bought a while back to make the gnome door and never used the rest. The miter gauges are birch plywood left from a cabinet dismantle.


----------

